# Catching fiddler crabs?



## Ckflyer13 (Sep 29, 2013)

Does anybody know how to make a fiddler crab trap? And if so when, where and how would I set the trap. I really want to learn how to catch them so I don't have to buy bait for sheepies.


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

Lots of info online. Google it


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

Lots of info online. Google it


----------



## Yaksquatch (Mar 23, 2009)

Find a shoreline that's got lots of fiddler burrows. Dig a hole just above the waterline and bury a bucket in it. Basically makes a pit-fall trap.


----------



## Desert Eagle (Apr 25, 2012)

Place some meat, earth worms, hot dogs, etc., into that bucket, coffee can, etc., to catch more fiddlers...


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

I caught some at a bluegrass festival once. 
Seriously, have had the best luck having the kids dig em up.


----------

